# Found the Elusive Unicorn (Pick N'Amp)



## Jerome208 (May 10, 2013)

Uses Zinsco hardware with their own twist on the idea. Looks like the amp rating of this breaker can be changed somehow. Anybody seen one of these? Late 70s vintage 400 amp service.


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

I havd only ever seen,a handful of Zinsco panels, usually with the colored handles. But a breaker plug is pretty common in commercial and industrial large frame breakers.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

What exactly am I looking at here? What's the metal piece doing? And what is this "breaker plug" supposed to mean?

I'm cornfused.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> What exactly am I looking at here? What's the metal piece doing? And what is this "breaker plug" supposed to mean?
> 
> I'm cornfused.


No idea on the metal piece.. 

If I'm a betting man, "breaker plug" would refer to the would refer to the trip unit in a particular frame size of breaker. Like you can have an 800 AF (amp frame) with a 600 AT (amp trip) "plug" installed.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

glen1971 said:


> No idea on the metal piece..
> 
> If I'm a betting man, "breaker plug" would refer to the would refer to the trip unit in a particular frame size of breaker. Like you can have an 800 AF (amp frame) with a 600 AT (amp trip) "plug" installed.


Good explanation,

We usually call it rating plug, or trip unit as you stated.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

Unicorn was bought by Milbank, the Pick 'N Amp is obsolete, it is too bad they chose Zinsco as a platform because for trailer parks it was great for the pedestals, if the trailer needed, 100A, or 200A, just swap out the rating plug rather then swap out the breaker, but back to Unicorn, they were in Anaheim, and Zinsco was in LA, so owners prob. knew each other but that is a guess on my part as to why they chose the Zinsco design. 












A 3-pole Milbank next to a 2-pole Unicorn Pick 'N Amp & a closeup of the rating plug label.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

The metal plate is to stop the rating plug from being removed while the breaker is on.


----------

